# LED strip lights for aquarium



## Ellphea (Jul 23, 2014)

I am looking to install rgb LED strip lights in my 4 foot long 55 gallon aquarium. The lights will not be submersed, but will be along the hood of the aquarium where splashing may occur. There is no need for the lights to be incredibly bright, but I would like lights that can be left on all night. I would like to purchase lights at a good value that I can rely on and don't want to get extreme lights that exceed my needs. I also have no experience in wiring so a kit definitely preferable, but purchasing separate parts is an option.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jul 24, 2014)

A fish shop would be your best port of call.


----------



## Ellphea (Jul 24, 2014)

Aquarium LEDs are incredibly expensive and rarely come in RGB

The lights made for aquariums are very overpriced and usually only come in white or blue


----------



## sammy1185 (Jul 24, 2014)

Look for something IP67 rated or above. That way, you know you're safe, even if it does get splashed or submerged a bit. You aren't looking for specific color spectrum, right? Just a decorative addition. You can search for "3528 IP67 RGB LED strip" in google for low power. Sub 5050 for 3528 if you want high power LED's. Just remember you need a power supply to run them, too. Most are 12V or 24V power supplies.


----------



## poolman966554 (Jul 24, 2014)

i have used ebay lights with good luck outdoors, not expensive at all. i was actually pleasantly surprised as the waterproofing is a solid substance poured over leds, that means very waterproof!

Id check out ebay with the search terms

*5M 5050 RGB SMD LED Waterproof Flexible Strip 300 LEDs + 44 Key IR Remote*

You can cut the led strip off at every third led (approx every 2 inches). There will be a "copper solder pad" that you will cut in half.

Edit: they have 8 increments of brightness, and trey to stick with 5050 led type. ive seen 3528 led that didnt combine all 3 colors in one package.. instead it alternated a red led, green led ans finally a blue led..


----------



## lucca brassi (Jul 29, 2014)

point is right ''natural ''close to sunbeam wavelength

http://www.ledgroupbuy.com/how-to-builds/


----------



## MeCasa (Aug 1, 2014)

Elphea, I'm not an LED expert like many of these gentlemen but I have a 150 and I've built a RGBW LED hood using strips and then eventually moved into a large high powered LED mult-channeled array that I built by asking these gentlemen questions

Start looking at parts like these, learn and ask specific questions

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Double-Row-..._Lights_Fairy_Lights&var=&hash=item827a44d99a

http://www.amazon.com/dp/SUPERNIGHT/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## lucca brassi (Aug 3, 2014)

These leds can not penetrate water right to keep plants live . You need specific lux depends on depth of aquarium and have right wavelength (multiple not just one !)


----------



## Kamlesh Barot (Aug 3, 2014)

Could anybody tell me where can I buy 3 watt LEDs reflown on PCB stars having CCT of 10000 plus kelvins here in Mumbai?


----------



## MeCasa (Aug 3, 2014)

http://www.ebay.in/


----------



## anuragwap (Aug 4, 2014)

Also try out the Chinese sellers from ebay.com, they generally send LEDs in small envelope (if you order in small quantities) which are not checked by Mumbai customs. I get my stuffs from China within 2 weeks this way.
(I use ICICI bank's debit card which works with PayPal, some other bank's debit card may not work at all)


----------



## kev2809 (Aug 6, 2014)

like mentioned above, the 3528's or 5050 strips off ebay would be fine for what your doing. i make wooden signs in my free time for people, and i use these as the lighting for them. work and look great too. im not sure they will actually last the 50,000 hours they claim, but them being indoors should help the life of them.


----------



## chainrash (Jul 16, 2015)

Strip lights could definitely work for this application. I've used these in very moist areas around the outside of my house for great linear LED lighting: http://www.ledsupply.com/led-strips/standard-density-led-flex-strips 

They are IP65 rated and covered in silicone which makes them waterproof. What makes it better is this site sells them in 3 ft increments and has everything you need (power supplies, controllers, connectors, etc.)


----------

